# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Những điểm vui chơi ở Sài thành dịp Trung thu 2012

## hangnt

*Chụp ảnh ở phố lồng đèn, thưởng thức mì ống trúc độc đáo đến từ đất nước hoa anh đào, thả hoa đăng trên các bờ sông, dòng kênh hay tụ tập ở các địa điểm thú vị vui chơi với bạn bè.*

*>> Rực rỡ phố đèn lồng Sài Gòn* 

_>> Đón Trung Thu với Lễ hội đèn lồng ở Saigon Skydeck_

*Phố lồng đèn*





Phố lồng đèn lung linh, thơ mộng.



Tung tăng với bạn bè và pose hình với backgound tuyệt đẹp.
Từ những ngày đầu tháng 9, con đường Lương Nhữ Học (quận 5) đã nhộn nhịp với hàng trăm mẫu lồng đèn nhiều hình dáng, kích thước khác nhau tạo nên phố lồng đèn thơ mộng và nhiều màu sắc.

Đến tham quan phố lồng đèn, bạn không chỉ được ngắm ánh sáng lung linh phát ra từ chúng, mua lồng đèn cho trẻ em trong nhà hay cho chính mình mà còn có cơ hội có được một loạt ảnh tuyệt đẹp với nền là phố lồng đèn lung linh và tấp nập. Sau khi lang thang phố lồng đèn, chụp hình, “măm” quà vặt trên phố, bạn có thể tạt qua khu đèn năm ngọn để thưởng thức những món ăn Hoa đúng vị với giá bình dân.

Bật mí bí quyết để bạn có thể tha hồ tạo dáng chụp hình mà không bị người bán hàng lườm nguýt là mua lồng đèn trước, sau đó mới tạo dáng. Giá mỗi cái lồng đèn ở đây từ 20.000 đồng trở lên.

*Lễ hội mì ống trúc*








Những tín đồ mê ẩm thực Nhật hay manga đều không lạ với mì ống trúc, một loại hình thưởng thức mì đặc sắc của người Nhật. Cách thức của món mì ấy như sau, người ta sẽ thả những vắt mì somen trong dòng nước chảy qua các ống trúc, thực khách đứng hai bên dùng đũa gắp mì chấm với nước tương Tsuyu để thưởng thức. Ngoài mì, người ta còn thả cả thịt, rau, củ để bạn thưởng thức món ăn trọn vẹn hơn. Đây là một món mì ngon tuyệt cho mùa nắng ở Nhật.

Tin vui là các bạn trẻ Sài Thành sẽ có được thưởng thức, cảm nhận nó trong dịptrung thu năm nay trong lễ hội mì ống trúc. Đến lễ hội này, bạn còn có cơ hội thưởng thức cơm nắm hay bánh chocolate mochi được làm riêng cho dịp này.

Lễ hội diễn ra vào ngày và ngày, bạn có thể đăng ký tham gia tại các chi nhánh của M.O.F. giá vé là 235.000 đồng/người.

*Buffer ngắm trăng*







Khoảng không gian rộng của các "ốc đảo xanh" giữa Sài Gòn như Văn Thánh, Tân Cảng, Bình Quới... giúp bạn tận hưởng trọn vẹn hơn cảm giác hòa mình vào thiên nhiên cùng thú vui thưởng bánh, uống trà, ngắm trăng.
Không chỉ có không gian rộng lớn, thanh mát và là điểm dừng chân thú vị cho các bạn trẻ sau những ngày học tập, làm việc căng thẳng mà không phải đi xa, các khu du lịch như Văn Thánh, Bình Quới, Tân Cảng là địa điểm ngắm trăng, thưởng thức các món ăn ngon bên bạn bè, người thân hay vừa thưởng bánh, uống trà ngắm trăng trong không gian làng quê thanh bình và yên tĩnh.

Đặc biệt, trong hai ngày 29 và 30/9, KDL Văn Thánh giới thiệu buffer “Hội trăng rằm” với hàng loạt món ăn ngon, mang đậm hương vị miền Nam. Bên cạnh đó, chương trình cũng tổ chức chương trình đón trăng rằm cùng chị Hằng, chú Cuội, tặng quà và lồng đèn cho trẻ em. Giá vé buffer ngắm trăng tại các địa điểm này dao động từ 250.000 - 400.000 đồng.

Ngoài các điểm buffer bình dân trên, bạn có thể thưởng bánh, uống trà, ngắm trăng và thưởng thức hàng loạt các món ngon ở buffer do các khách sạn, nhà hàng như Legend, Sofitel, New Word, Majestic... tổ chức. Giá vé tại các điểm này từ 900.000 đồng.

*Các điểm thả hoa đăng*



Công viên Đầm Sen lung linh trong đêm. Ảnh: Nguyễn Đình Nguyên.



Công viên Lê Thị Riêng cũng là điểm thả hoa đăng khá thú vị. Ảnh: otosaigon



Cầu Ánh Sao thích hợp cho việc tản bộ và pose hình.
Từ lâu công viên Lê Thị Riêng, cầu Công Lý, Đầm Sen, khu Thanh Đa – Bình Quới được biết đến như điểm hẹn để thả hoa đăng của giới trẻ. Điểm nhấn của các địa điểm này là không gian rộng lớn, nhiều cây xanh và khá an toàn.

Bật mí là trong hai tối 14 – 15/8 (âm lịch), tất cả các điểm trên đều có những chiếc bàn nhỏ bán hoa đăng rất tiện lợi. Điểm trừ là chúng hơi mắc, muốn thả “đã” tay bạn sẽ tốn kha khá cũng như ảnh hưởng nhiều đến những thú vui tiếp theo (như ăn uống, cà phê). Bạn có thể vừa tiết kiệm khoản chi không đáng này vừa trổ tài khi tự làm cho mình những chiếc lồng đèn nhỏ.

Ngoài tất cả các điểm trên, một số điểm hẹn hò tuyệt vời mà bạn không nên bỏ qua nếu có kế hoạch lang thang đốt lồng đèn, nhân nhi bánh, hay tập trung vui chơi với bạn bè trong hai đêm hội là như hồ Bán Nguyệt, cầu Ánh Sao, khu Kênh Đào, bờ sông Panorama (quận 7), khu cỏ thấp (gần cầu Thủ Thiêm, quận 2), nhà thờ Đức Bà, làng Đại học...

_Theo info_


*Đi chơi trung thu ở đâu* - *Di choi trung thu o dau*

----------


## thietht

*Nhà thiếu nhi TP.HCM (36 Lê Quý Đôn, Q.3, TP.HCM)

*
Đây cũng là một địa chỉ thường được phụ huynh và các bé lui tới. Trong dịp trung thu, ở đây thường tổ chức rất nhiều hoạt động vui chơi giải trí như hội thi lồng đèn thả trên mặt nước, hội thi bày cỗ và cắm hoa cho các bé trổ tài sắp xếp mâm cỗ trung thu với trái cây, bánh ngọt và bánh trung thu.



*Rạp xiếc ở Công viên 23.9 (P.Phạm Ngũ Lão, Q.1, TP.HCM)

*
Thường trong các ngày lễ, tại rạp xiếc này thường có các chương trình đặc sắc cho trẻ em với những chủ đề hấp dẫn. Với nhiều tiết mục xiếc mới, âm nhạc và cảnh trí được biên đạo kỹ càng, những vở kịch xiếc được đầu tư công phu không chỉ đem lại niềm vui mà còn giúp các bạn nhỏ hiểu thêm về nhiều khía cạnh như văn hóa, lịch sử.



*Khu du lịch Bình Quới 1 (1147 Bình Quới, P.28, Q.Bình Thạnh, TP.HCM)

*
Với những gia đình vừa thích vui chơi, vừa thích thư giãn, thì đây là một địa chỉ phù hợp. Với lợi thế mặt bằng rộng, thoáng mát bên bờ sông Sài Gòn, dịp trung thu này khu du lịch Bình Quới 1 vẫn tiếp tục thế mạnh của mình là khu thư giãn, ẩm thực theo phong cách Nam Bộ dân dã, mộc mạc. Tại đây, các em nhỏ và gia đình sẽ được trở về với không khí làng quê Việt Nam với các trò câu cá, chèo thuyền trên kênh, đi xe ngựa, xe điện… Đặc biệt, các trò chơi dân gian đồng quê tưởng đã mai một nay lại được tái hiện cho các em tìm hiểu như: bịt mắt đập niêu, đi cầu thăng bằng, nhảy sạp, đi cà kheo…



*Công viên văn hóa Đầm Sen (3 Hòa Bình, P.3, Q.11, TP.HCM)

*
Dịp trung thu, các em nhỏ sẽ như lạc vào một miền đất của… lồng đèn, bởi Đầm Sen miễn phí vào cửa cho các em cầm lồng đèn đến đây chơi. Dịp này ở Đầm Sen còn diễn ra cuộc thi thiết kế và trang trí lồng đèn, biểu diễn lân sư rồng, ca nhạc thiếu nhi với chủ đề “Trung thu sum vầy”, hội thi rước đèn, các show diễn kể lại sự tích cây đa, chú Cuội, nàng tiên cá, Na Tra…


*Khu du lịch Suối Tiên (120 xa lộ Hà Nội, P.Tân Phú, Q.9)

*
Ngày trung thu, khu du lịch này thường miễn vé vào cổng cho trẻ em cao dưới 1,3m. Ngoài ra còn có nhiều chương trình quà tặng cho trẻ em nhân dịp này. Ở đây có nhiều trò chơi khám phá, mạo hiểm, trò chơi cảm giác mạnh, khám phá các kỳ quan nhân tạo… phù hợp với trẻ em và cả gia đình.



*Sân khấu kịch Idecaf

*
Đây là một địa chỉ quen thuộc cho không chỉ các em thiếu nhi mà cả những người lớn yêu thích kịch nói tại TPHCM. Trong các dịp lễ, sân khấu kịch Idecaf luôn có các vở diễn đặc sắc và thú vị là món quà tặng dành cho các em thiếu nhi.


Nguồn: proguide.vn

Cùng khám phá các *đi chơi trung thu ở đâu - di choi trung thu o dau*

----------


## meomapdethuong

BÉ SẼ ĐÓN MỘT ĐÊM TRUNG THU THẬT Ý NGHĨA VÀ HẠNH PHÚC TẠI THỎ TRẮNG



Vào thứ 7 này (29/9) Khu Vui Chơi Giải Trí Thỏ Trắng sẽ tổ chức chương trình sân khấu ca nhạc hoành tráng với chủ đề "Đêm Hội Trăng Rằm" dành cho các bé và tất cả mọi người. Với sự tham gia của *chị Hằng - DVĐA Thanh Thúy*, *chú Cuội đáng yêu - Lê Văn Anh*, *nhóm nhạc dễ thương Mắt Ngọc...*Ngoài ra, còn có múa lân, xem ảo thuật với ảo thuật gia Tấn Minh nữa , *chị Hằng sẽ kể chuyện về sự tích đêm trung thu* cho các bé nghe, rất hấp dẫn đó nha các mẹ
Ngoài ra, trong đêm Trung Thu này, Thỏ Trắng còn tổ chức "Bốc Thăm May Mắn" dành cho tất cả mọi người, với giaỉ thưởng rất tiện ích: Điện Thoại Cảm Ứng Galaxy, Máy Chụp Ảnh NIkon, Balo du lịch cho cả nhà...và thẻ chơi game miễn phí. Tặng 500 phần quà miễn phí cho các bé có hoàn cảnh khó khăn quận 10.
Các bố mẹ hãy dành cho bé những giây phút thật ý nghĩa và hạnh phúc tại Thỏ Trắng nhé.
*Miễn phí vé vào cổng cho mọi người*, *thứ 7 (29/9) từ 18h00-20h00*


*
THIÊN ĐƯỜNG GIẢI TRÍ THỎ TRẮNG – TẤT CẢ VÌ TRẺ THƠ* @};-@};-@};-@};-@};-@};-
Địa chỉ :875 CMT 8 (cổng đường Trường Sơn), phường 15, quận 10, Tp. HCM
Điện thoại :08 3977 1975 - 08 3 9771976

www.giaitrithotrang.vn

Giờ mở cửa của khu vui chơi:
Ngày thường (miễn phí vào cổng)
Khu miễn phí 09h00 - 22h00
Khu game trong nhà 09h00 – 12h00 và 13h00 – 22h00
khu game ngoài trời 16h00 - 22h00
Khu café 7h30 - 22h00
Ngày Lễ - Tết (miễn phí vào cổng)
Toàn khu vui chơi 7h30 - 24h00”

----------

